# I just broke my Merchx Majestic Frame - Help, how can I replace??



## marco1910 (Sep 24, 2007)

Greetings,

I just cracked my Merckx Majestic frame at the weld of the chain stay..I've been riding it since 2001 and have logged over a 100k..For me it was sized perfectly. I need the same exact bike but they don't make them anymore....I've ridden the Colnago C2 and my back and knee killed me. Does anyone know the exact geometry? or would be a similar substitute.

I'm stricken with such grief now that I lost my best friend.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Marco


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Did you adjust the Colnago to fit exactly like the Merckx? I have three distinctlively different road bikes with different seat tube angles (73,74,75), three different top tube lengths (54, and 54.5) and three different head tube lengths and angles. Using seat set back, stem height and length and careful positoning of the levers on the bars (oh, also three different shifting systems!) I am very comfortable on all three. But I had to carefully set them up to accomplish that, and my guess is that unless you did that, you can't really black ball anything.

Not to say your question isn't the way to go -obviously, all this is easier the more similar the bike geometry is. Mine really are pretty similar, within normal adjustments.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

If you love the geometry so much, ship the frame to a framebuilder and ask them to construct a duplicate. They'll decipher the specs and go to work. There are several companies out there that work with titanium who could do the job, some at reasonable cost such as Independent Fabrication, Seven, Carl Strong, Alliance, and more.

In the meantime, just buy something used and cheap to hold you over.

P.S. Some titanium frames can be repaired, so that may be worth looking into.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

This was made by Litespeed. How about getting Lynskey to fix it?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> This was made by Litespeed. How about getting Lynskey to fix it?


This is what I would do -- contact Lynskey. If they can't help, check with some of the other custom frame builders who make ti bikes -- such as Spectrum, Carl Strong, Davidson, Ericksen.

Another option would be to look for another used Merckx ti frame. They aren't very common, but seem to sell for reasonable prices when up for auction on eBay. I sold my Merckx AX (predecessor to the Majestic) a couple of months ago through the local Craigslist after posting ads on several bike forums (including this one). I got my asking price, but it was a fraction of what a new ti frame would cost.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll second trying the used route and see what you can find. 

I agree with Camillo on the fitting thing. I too have three bikes that are slightly different, but all fit perfectly. There's lots of deals on used titanium frames out there.


----------



## CampyTim (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a '98 Merckx AX, also made by Litespeed. My understanding is that the frames have a lifetime warranty from Litespeed.

I would start by contacting them to see if they can help. Often going through a LBS that carries Litespeed helps out. 

I know how you feel about your Merckx, with any luck it will be the last bike I ever own...Good luck!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

CampyTim said:


> I have a '98 Merckx AX, also made by Litespeed. My understanding is that the frames have a lifetime warranty from Litespeed.
> 
> I would start by contacting them to see if they can help. Often going through a LBS that carries Litespeed helps out.
> 
> I know how you feel about your Merckx, with any luck it will be the last bike I ever own...Good luck!


Good luck indeed. Litespeed is a different compacny now than it was when it built frames for Eddy Merckx. It was owned by Lynskey, then sold to American Bicycle Group. I've heard that they don't the Lynskey era warranties. Lynskey must have signed a "do not compete" agreement with ABG that expired after a few years of the sale when his company suddenly popped up. Lynskey is still pretty stand-offish when it comes to "Litespeed". I think Litespeed is a four letter word to them with maybe som elegal ramifications. I've tried a few times to get a response to the question "what bike in your line up would be similar to my 1999 Litespeed Ultimate?" They never respond. 

Given that this thread is three months old, what did you end up doing?


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

If you are the original owner, doesn't the frame carry a lifetime warranty (assuming that you were riding it in an "appropriate" manner, of course)?

One of the many reasons why I bought the same bike was the warranty through Gita. I know that most warranties aren't worth the paper that they are printed on, but it still might be worth a look.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

hopefully Ti can be repaired. I am unsure of the ability to re weld ti joints and how much stress it produces on the parts

I hope it is possible and yes, I'd contact Lynskey


----------



## fusiongary (Aug 22, 2012)

I would have it fixed. I recently had some repair done on my Dean Ti frame by Ti Cycles in Portland, OR. They did fantastic work and are great communicators. When it comes to fixing Ti, they know what they are doing. Expect to pay for that kind of expertise though.


----------

